# android.permission.BRICK



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Can somebody please explain to me why the permission "BRICK" in the android API exists? Or how would one go about using this in a non-malicious manner?

FOR THOSE WHO DO NOT KNOW: This is a permission that can be given to an android app (just like receive/send SMS, use Internet, etc.) that will quite simply, brick your device.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

This permission, when used in an app, doesnt liturally "brick" your phone. It just gives the app permission to do a clean wipe of your device.

As to why someone would use it: If i'm correct, allows Google to wipe your phone, just in case malware got into your phone. Also, if your phone is on you recieved from your job, the company may use this to wipe the phone remotely.

So basically, it is a remote wipe permission.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"jdkoreclipse said:


> This permission, when used in an app, doesnt liturally "brick" your phone. It just gives the app permission to do a clean wipe of your device.
> 
> As to why someone would use it: If i'm correct, allows Google to wipe your phone, just in case malware got into your phone. Also, if your phone is on you recieved from your job, the company may use this to wipe the phone remotely.
> 
> So basically, it is a remote wipe permission.


Oh ok I understand. It would be kind of difficult for a company to do so as the permission needs system-level access (not root, like the same signature as android) to work


----------

